# eye tracking



## centeryourmind (Jul 9, 2012)

I got the verizon version and my screen shuts off when reading something on the screen. Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Haven't tried it. I set my screen time out to 10 minutes. I wish I could disable it completely like I could on my DroidX, but can't. 10 minutes is fine I guess.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

centeryourmind said:


> I got the verizon version and my screen shuts off when reading something on the screen. Does it work for anyone else?


My VZW does this as well. I have the stripped ROM so I'm thinking it could be removed. That was honestly the only feature that could have even been partially okay in touchwiz.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The feature exists in my TMo version and works, but it doesn't work well. Like S-Voice, it's mostly a gimmick and nothing really great. I had high hopes for that, too....


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to activate it in the settings, yes it does work on the Verizon(scum bags) version. Pretty cool I must say. I am really digging this phone I wouldn't use the stripped down version it has enough horsepower and elbow room to run anything perfectly. Just root it and ad-block it then rip ou tthat joke of a boot anime and disable the bullskeet Wifi notifaction. very nice phone with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

siff said:


> You need to activate it in the settings, yes it does work on the Verizon(scum bags) version. Pretty cool I must say. I am really digging this phone I wouldn't use the stripped down version it has enough horsepower and elbow room to run anything perfectly. Just root it and ad-block it then rip ou tthat joke of a boot anime and disable the bullskeet Wifi notifaction. very nice phone with all the bells and whistles.


I'm not concerned with stripping it for speed. I find all the "bells and whistles" not only pure gimmicks but also utterly disgusting to look at.
Where in settings do you enable it?


----------

